# Digi, frer and one step 10miu IC. Might help someone :)



## Gemble

I bought these one step tests because they're 'meant' to be super sensitive but [-X

All done with the same pee!

It's not just this one IC, I've done like 15 :shock:


----------



## Tasha36089

I’ve had the same with those, line is so faint when on others it’s much darker


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow that's a big difference between the lines! 

Congratulations!


----------



## kittiecat

Yeah IC lines are so much fainter it’s ridiculous!

Congratulations on your pregnancy! <3


----------



## Mum42crazy

Congratulations, that is so light!!!


----------

